# Hydration in the ED



## rmbaumann (Jan 14, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone can help with a question RE: coding hydration in the ED for a patient that comes in with a migraine with nausea and the doc gives hydration therapy and an IV push of an anti-emetic.  We are in a disagreement as to whether or not hydration therapy is appropriate to bill when the doc does not state in his order "IV hydration for nausea" - he simply orders the fluids and an anti-emetic.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## coder21 (Jan 14, 2009)

You should bill a 90774 for the push and a 90761 for the hydration since the patient didn't come in for dehydration.


----------



## QuadRider (Jan 15, 2009)

Can these codes be billed by the physician?  Or, are these codes billed by the facility only?  In addition, I believe the CPT's mentioned are out dated CPT codes.


----------



## jccoder (Jan 22, 2009)

The codes would be 96374 and 96361 and only coded for the facility not physician.


----------



## ptrautner (Jan 23, 2009)

the hydration is most likely incidental with the push, and yes would bill on facility side.


----------

